# [RELEASED] AizerX - Modern Trailer Designer Engine



## keepforest (May 14, 2018)

Hello Everyone!

Our latest works http://keep-forest.com/aizerx-trailer-sfx.html (AIZERX - TRAILER SFX DESIGNER TOOLKIT) and http://keep-forest.com/aizerx-modern-toolkit.html (AIZERX - MODERN DESIGNER TOOLKIT) are now available for pre-order!

*Short descriptions:
Trailer SFX Designer Toolkit:*
The main feature of AizerX Trailer SFX Designer Toolkit is the smart samples randomization for creating absolutely unique and authentic sound effects with just one click, based on the massive AizerX sounds library of fully-customizable hybrid custom sound effects.

*Modern Designer Toolkit:*
Unlike the http://keep-forest.com/aizerx-trailer-sfx.html (AizerX Trailer SFX Designer Toolkit), which is mainly designed for the hybrid movie or game trailers, AizerX Modern Designer Toolkitdelivers a collection of stylish, ultra-modern custom sound effects for the latest trending modern music genres at the moment based on a thorough music market trend research of the latest.

_By the way, we learned lessons from a last mistake. This time there were more than 15 people in our in our beta team and we worked very hard to create so innovative product. And it's 100% finished 
_
*Videos (we are working on new videos):*

_
*Trailer SFX Designer Toolkit demos (thanks to all demo-testers and demo-writers):*


*Modern Designer Toolkit:*
_

*Now, details and specifications:*
Our prodcuts require full version of KONTAKT 5.7.3 as minimum but KONTAKT 5.8.0 is recommended (NOT COMPATIBLE WITH FREE KONTAKT PLAYER). All the samples are in 48KHZ (96KHZ) / 24BIT (WAVs are included). *Powerful FX-Rack *with many unique features such as Drag & Drop, LFOs, etc.

*Trailer SFX Designer Toolkit (2 GB of hard drive space):*

226 Braams
103 Alarms
221 Downers
193 Benders
115 Motions
228 Pre-Whooshes and Transitions
116 Signals

*Modern Designer Toolkit (4 GB of hard drive space):*

10 Trailer Hip-Hop, Trap Kits
10 Trailer Drive Rock kits
10 Modern Hybrid Kits

16 Sub Hits
103 Modern Trailer Hits
38 Slow Motion Hits
19 Tonal Hits
15 Sub Tonal Hits
19 Distortion Basses
28 Braams
24 Signals
14 Risers
10 Mid Sound design Elements
68 Sub Benders Layers
26 Distortion Basses
13 Downers
*The idea behind AizerX:*
The main feature of the series is the smart samples randomization for creating absolutely unique and authentic sound effects with just one click, using the massive AizerX library of fully customizable modern sound effects of the highest quality in different categories. AizerX Modern Designer Toolkit also offers a deep sound customization with a lot of easy-to-use parameters like frequency filters, LFO, ADSR, sample playback modes, channels mixer, loaded with all kind of effects like EQ, reverb, delay, distortion etc., and a breathtaking XY pad feature.

AizerX Modern Designer Toolkit is the best tool for composers for creating impressive, Pro-level sound effects without having much experience in sound design.

Let us know what you think. We will be here. Thanks, guys <3

KeepForest


----------



## Niklas (May 15, 2018)

Sounds promising! :D I’m stoked!

Do the soundsources in each product compleately differ from each other, or is there any overlap between the two?


----------



## Fry777 (May 15, 2018)

@keepforest Can we import our own sounds and use them in the engine too ?


----------



## keepforest (May 15, 2018)

Niklas said:


> Do the soundsources in each product compleately differ from each other



Yes. But will have a possibility to overlab them by integrating to a bundle.



Fry777 said:


> @keepforest Can we import our own sounds and use them in the engine too?



This is Kontakt. We have plans to do this with VST in the future, but it does not work with Kontakt. In theory, we have a possibility to let user upload their own samples with replacing the wav files. But it does not work with our complex engine.

By the way, you can add your own VST effect plugins to your sound units individually.


----------



## lucky909091 (May 15, 2018)

Please allow my criticism as I am a loyal "keepforest"-customer and I know what quality you can deliver.

Please let me know: Why did you divide these two libraries?
I do not really understand the difference between them - although you tried to explain it above.

Did I get it right? :
"Trailer SFX" is the "smart" and "intellectual" library and "Modern Designer" is the "Hollywood-like"-big one?


----------



## Potter (May 15, 2018)

This is the sort of library I love, but I will be keeping well away from any pre-order nonsense after the Vikings fiasco. Splitting the libraries does indeed seem somewhat odd given the rather ambitious price point for these.

Is there any sort of gate effect in this? I tend to think of that as something of a prerequisite in these type of sounds now.


----------



## keepforest (May 15, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> Please allow my criticism as I am a loyal "keepforest"-customer and I know what quality you can deliver.
> 
> Please let me know: Why did you divide these two libraries?
> I do not really understand the difference between them - although you tried to explain it above.



The difference between these two libraries is theire genre specification. First, blue SFX library,is more intended for "old school" typical high quality trailer hybrid music. Second one, purple library, has more modern sound. It was created for modern trailer sound: a bit of hip-hop, trap, pop, rock music. This library follows the last trends in trailer music industry.



Potter said:


> This is the sort of library I love, but I will be keeping well away from any pre-order nonsense after the Vikings fiasco. Splitting the libraries does indeed seem somewhat odd given the rather ambitious price point for these.



We understand and respect your position.



Potter said:


> Is there any sort of gate effect in this? I tend to think of that as something of a prerequisite in these type of sounds now.



We tried to not use a lot of filters and gates, etc to let an user to add the filters and gate effects using lfo or XY Pad.


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2018)

Ditto from me for both previous posts. Staying open-minded /flexible, but initial review of Intro video was quite unclear for me to get a solid sense of total offering. Cannot Pre-order until this is better presented.
In USA, I comment from the _P'Nut_ gallery … or the _Bleachers … if you prefer _


----------



## keepforest (May 15, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Ditto from me for both previous posts. Staying open-minded /flexible, but initial review of Intro video was quite unclear for me to get a solid sense of total offering. Cannot Pre-order until this is better presented.
> In USA, I comment from the _P'Nut_ gallery … or the _Bleachers … if you prefer _



Can you tell me what exactly is unclear?  Do you wish to know what is the main idea of a product? Do you want to know what is the difference between two products and why did we divide them?


----------



## chillbot (May 15, 2018)

Are there not 4 products in all? I think I got an email about 4 of them....


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2018)

keepforest said:


> Can you tell me what exactly is unclear?  What is the main idea of a product? What is the difference between two products and why did we divide them?



Of all sources, YOU should have some sense of questions here. I use my (2) DAW(s) daily, and huge number of 'quality' Libraries.
You asked to say what we think !!!! 
Your announcement Post is one of largest (in terms of content) I recall. 
I'm a potential customer, NOT a technical critic. It is a major turnoff to get this type of Reply.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 15, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Of all sources, YOU should have some sense of questions here. I use my (2) DAW(s) daily, and huge number of 'quality' Libraries.
> You asked to say what we think !!!!
> Your announcement Post is one of largest (in terms of content) I recall.
> I'm a potential customer, NOT a technical critic. It is a major turnoff to get this type of Reply.


I think they’re trying to answer your question but are first clarifying what it is you want to know. I could be wrong but that’s how I read it. Things can easily be lost in translation on an Internet forum.


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I think they’re trying to answer your question but are first clarifying what it is you want to know. I could be wrong but that’s how I read it. Things can easily be lost in translation on an Internet forum.



Hey! THX, I'm cool ..... but Pre-order now is really uninformed. 
Plenty of time to sort what is bring provided and decide then. 
Regards


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 15, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Hey! THX, I'm cool ..... but Pre-order now is really uninformed.
> Plenty of time to sort what is bring provided and decide then.
> Regards


For sure.


----------



## keepforest (May 16, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Are there not 4 products in all? I think I got an email about 4 of them....



Yes, we have four finished products at this moment. We started a pre-order campaign with two of them. Two other products will be available in the end of summer (we think). But as a gesture of thanks we offer to our loyal customers to pre-order all four products with 30-40% off discount.


----------



## axb312 (May 16, 2018)

Doesn't this seem too expensive to anyone else?


----------



## lucky909091 (May 16, 2018)

keepforest said:


> Yes, we have four finished products at this moment. We started a pre-order campaign with two of them. Two other products will be available in the end of summer (we think). But as a gesture of thanks we offer to our loyal customers to pre-order all four products with 30-40% off discount.



I am a customer of the complete Vikings series and I would like to get the pre-order offer with 30-40% off discount. What do I have to do to achieve the discount on Aizerx?


----------



## keepforest (May 16, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> I am a customer of the complete Vikings series and I would like to get the pre-order offer with 30-40% off discount. What do I have to do to achieve the discount on Aizerx?



I've sent you a private message


----------



## Rick Horrocks (May 16, 2018)

I'm still confused by this so am hoping someone can help me out... 

I asked some questions on one of their Facebook posts. It was the post stating "For our regular customers who have purchased all products of Keepforest" (the one they're currently using as their header image) but I am yet to receive a response. There were 4 products displayed in the picture of that particular post.

I own Evo Dragon, Evo Atlantica and both Viking products. The only email I have received is an email saying I can pre-order both AizerX packages for $299 and $333. I can't seem to see any mention of the other two products and I can see that these prices are the same prices as listed on the website meaning I'm not getting any further discount despite owning Evo Dragon, Evo Atlantica and both Vikings products.

Hoping @keepforest can elaborate a little further?


----------



## keepforest (May 16, 2018)

RickH said:


> I'm still confused by this so am hoping someone can help me out...
> 
> I asked some questions on one of their Facebook posts. It was the post stating "For our regular customers who have purchased all products of Keepforest" (the one they're currently using as their header image) but I am yet to receive a response. There were 4 products displayed in the picture of that particular post.
> 
> ...



Yes, sure. Thanks for letting us know. I'm going to send you a PM


----------



## X-Bassist (May 16, 2018)

keepforest said:


> Yes, sure. Maybe we do have your e-mail (for some reason). Maybe you bought some of our products at our partners and we do not have full information. Anyway, thanks for letting us know. I'm going to send you a PM



“Thanks for letting us know. I'm going to send you a PM “ is probably all you needed to say, FYI. But it is good to know buying through other outlets (like VSTbuzz or Audiodeals?) might not get us on the mailing list.

For me your post is clear and I get it, but I think many are confused by multiple releases at once. Even if you finish instruments at the same time it may be wise to release them at separate times, a few weeks apart, just to avoid marketplace confusion.

If you look at Spitfire or Output or other big companies, they usually space them out so the customers can get excited about each product individually, instead of asking the inevitable question “I don’t have money for all four, so which one do I get?”. Even at 40% off getting all four at once on pre-order is pretty steep. But that’s just my opinion. I realize a lot of time and effort can go into these things.


----------



## keepforest (May 16, 2018)

@X-Bassist thanks for your message. Very useful information.


----------



## MPortmann (May 16, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Doesn't this seem too expensive to anyone else?





axb312 said:


> Doesn't this seem too expensive to anyone else?



Yes


----------



## Potter (May 16, 2018)

I'm sure at some point this will come to a price that I find acceptable.


----------



## skipstream1969 (May 16, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Doesn't this seem too expensive to anyone else?


I can see where you're coming from...but I reckon it's comparable. Being up front here - I was a beta tester for the SFX Toolkit product, not the Modern Trailer Kit one.
I think it's $333? I think if you compare that to similar(ish) products it's about right.
I mean, there's 1200 or so new unique samples in this product. And the engine is cool. If you say compare against Ava Instinct which I think is $50 for 100 samples or say a Boom library, and add in the engine that lets you layer them in intuitively and quirky.. seems fair. I'd buy it but I don't have to  However, I will be buying the other one


----------



## skipstream1969 (May 16, 2018)

Just to respond to a few people making comments about the "Vikings" fiasco. I bought Vikings but I think they'd fixed most of the issues by then so can't compare. But I have been testing the Trailers SFX product now as a beta tester for over a week. So thought I just share my findings
Having tested it quite extensively it seems very stable - there were a few bugs but they ironed those out as we tested through. I just got latest version last night and all the bugs found were sorted. I only had 2 crashes the whole time and that could have been something else as I tested it within a live "real" session.
I think I was one of only 2 Mac testers too, and they are Windows guys, so I found a few fun, unique things - but they sorted them quickly.
Anyway - just wanted to say that, for me, it's now rock solid. Oh, and a damn good product too. If you work on trailers on a regular basis it's absolute no brainer.


----------



## keepforest (May 16, 2018)

At this moment, we make new videos.

At first, about difference between these two products. You may be more interested in SFX (Blue) library if you make more "standart" high quality trailer/soundtrack music.

If you are interested in modern trailer music (more hip-hop/pop/EDM), you may be interested in Modern Toolkit (Purple). To understand for which end result this instrument was made, you can listen to the demos:

__
__

All these tracks were created using Modern Toolkit.


----------



## ChazC (May 18, 2018)

I got a very swift reply from KF about the 4 bundle discount and I use all their other library’s constantly. However, I have an uneasy feeling about this ‘bundle’ release. I can kind of see why the first two are separate and looking forward to seeing more indepth videos but KF are asking nearly 500 GBP for what will essentially be those 2 plus 2 more bought blind as the loyalty offer is only on to the end of the month and from what I’ve read the 2 new libraries won’t be available until after then. Sorry, as much as I like KF and their libraries I can’t even justify spending that myself (let alone justifying it to the wife!) on 2 unseen libraries. Tbh I’m not even sure I see the value (to me at least) in the 2 that have been shown as of yet - I already have more transition libraries than I care to count! 

KF, at least keep the loyalty bonus on until we’ve all seen comprehensive walkthroughs of all 4 of these new libraries.


----------



## will_m (May 18, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Doesn't this seem too expensive to anyone else?



It's probably going to come down to how many of the sounds are usable and what is filler. It looks like there is a lot of content in these packs but the price does seem a little ambitious, considering the alternatives.

I'm finding myself more drawn to smaller sound design libraries though, with a more curated approach. It's also easier to keep current, which for trailers is important.

I like the sound of the demos though so will be checking it out further.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 18, 2018)

I think with the price it comes down to the usefulness of each sound (subjective). Imagine you buy a library for 100$ that contains 1000 sounds but you're only gonna end up using 80 of them over and over again.

Now you buy one for 300$. 1000 sounds as before but more than half of them you feel are ready for you to throw in many productions ... which one is more valuable?
Just general thoughts on trailer FX libraries and price.


----------



## keepforest (May 25, 2018)

Hello everyone!

New videos here!


----------



## Rap-sody (May 27, 2018)

Potter said:


> I'm sure at some point this will come to a price that I find acceptable.


Me too. I'm used to get most of my libraries when they are lower than these prices. Seems great, but I will wait.


----------



## keepforest (May 28, 2018)

Hello guys!

Our library has been released yesterday. Thanks for your attention. Let us know what you think about our new audiotool 

KF


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 8, 2018)

keepforest said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Our library has been released yesterday. Thanks for your attention. Let us know what you think about our new audiotool
> 
> KF



Some feedbacks anybody ? Seems very good ....thanks


----------



## dyhector (Apr 8, 2020)

THANK YOU... SALUDOS DESDE PERU


----------

